# Probleme mit Mainpean oder Payray anyone?



## Falk (28 August 2005)

Nun stehen hier ja inzwischen hunderte Beiträge über shortpay/global netcom (und werden gewiss duch Suchmaschinen indiziert).

Durch die kostenlose Beratung hier konnte Shortpay auch schon ordentlich nachbessern. 

Mir scheint aber, daß die Betreiber des Bezahldienstes für den balderschwanger Bergblick, noch nichts gelernt haben:





> Einfach Handynummer eingeben
> und der Code kommt
> gratis per SMS


Und danach:





> Bitte geben Sie jetzt Ihre PIN ein, den Sie per SMS erhalten haben. Danach erhalten Sie Ihre Zugangsdaten und werden zum Inhalt weitergeleitet.
> 
> Sie erhalten die SMS von unserem Service PAY-RAY.



Das erworbene "Produkt" trägt auch einen Namen, der in keiner im Allgäu gebräuchlichen Sprache einen Sinn ergibt: "Kazaa".

Was die eigentliche Problematik, Zustandekommen eines Abonnements über 300EUR/Monat angeht, sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu Shortpay.
Nur, daß Mainpean nicht Wapme nutzt, sondern Payray und auch für D1-Kunden "nutzbar" ist.
Gruß,
Falk


----------



## shortpay (28 August 2005)

Lang lebe die Werbeverkaufsveranstaltung. Oder was genau sagt uns dein Beitrag ?

Soll ich den mal so zusammenfassen:

Bei Mainpean kann man 300 Euro Abos machen.

Mainpean und T-Mobile machen 300 Euro Abos.

Richtig ?

Offtopic.


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

mp nutzt keiner, die haben sicher kaum kunden - da gibts sicher auch beschwerden und probleme aber nicht so umfangreich, daher meldet sich hier auch niemand.


----------



## shortpay (28 August 2005)

Doppelter Beitrag. Daher einmal gelöscht.


----------



## Falk (28 August 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Lang lebe die Werbeverkaufsveranstaltung. Oder was genau sagt uns dein Beitrag ?



Daß ich Mainpean und Shortpay gleich seriös finde, daß aber kaum über Mainpean geschrieben wird, über Shortpay sehr wohl.

Daß mag bestimmte Gründe haben, eine bestimmte Problematik ist aber die Gleiche.



> Offtopic.



Ich finde schon, daß mein Beitrag zu "Festnetz, Handy, *(Premium-)SMS*, VoIP" passt.

Falk


----------



## Falk (28 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Daß mag bestimmte Gründe haben, eine bestimmte Problematik ist aber die Gleiche.


Ich darf mal ein Selbstgespräch führen:

Nicht nur eine bestimmte Problematik, auch der Wohnsitz Beteiligter ist derselbe:
Offensichtlich wohnt der "balderschwanger" Sep* **estel, der Betreiber des "Bergblicks" mit Mainpean/Payray-Abo in Wohngemeinschaft mit MD, einem Shortpay-Kunden.

Leider reichen die Einnahmen nicht aus, daß jeder einen eigenen Telefonanschluß bezahlen könnte.

Nein, einen Zusammenhang sehe ich da nicht  0 

Falk


----------



## shortpay (28 August 2005)

M.D. ist ein Mainpean Kunde - kein Shortpay.

Bei den Fakten bleiben !


----------



## Wembley (28 August 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> M.D. ist ein Mainpean Kunde - kein Shortpay.



Würde es dich auch stören, wenn über jenen MD massenweise Traffic auf Seiten, die mit Shortpay abrechnen, geschaufelt würde? Damit meine ich natürlich Seiten, wo jemand anderer im Impressum steht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## shortpay (29 August 2005)

JA !  Es würde mich stören.

Und ich würde es sofort unterbinden, dass über Shortpay abgerechnet wird.

Deshalb - wo sollen solche Webseiten sein ?

 .. oder doch  nur Propaganda ?


----------



## Wembley (29 August 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> JA !  Es würde mich stören.
> 
> Und ich würde es sofort unterbinden, dass über Shortpay abgerechnet wird.



War vorerst einmal eine Frage.

Ein etwas präzisere Frage:

So eine Seite zum Beispiel

Immerhin besitzt jene(r) Herr/Firma über 7000 Domains

Über wen viele dieser Seiten wohl laufen?

Wie gesagt: Ich frage ja nur.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## shortpay (29 August 2005)

Die Abrechnung für diesen Kunden ist bei Shortpay nicht mehr möglich.

Die Sperrung erfolgte soeben.

Auch wenn es nicht M.D. selber ist - das geschulte Auge kann 1 und 1 zusammen zählen.

Die Sperrung erfolgt bei GN ausserdem global auf Benutzerebene.
Soll heissen - alle anderen PID's / Projekte sind damit ebenfalls sofort betroffen.

Wie ich bereits sagte:

M.D. ist Kunde bei Mainpean - nicht bei Shortpay.


----------



## Falk (29 August 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Die Abrechnung für diesen Kunden ist bei Shortpay nicht mehr möglich.


Wem darf ich das Honorar berechnen?


> ...
> M.D. ist Kunde bei Mainpean - nicht bei Shortpay.


Ändert das etwas in Bezug auf den Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion?

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

_[Beitrag zur Prüfung zurückgezogen.
Spekulationen über mutmaßliche Vorgänge in konkret benannten Firmen sind nicht im Sinne des Forums.
Hier wird gegen niemanden geschossen. Wir diskutieren Erfahrungen und dokumentieren Belegbares. (bh)]_


----------



## Teleton (29 August 2005)

Ich vermute eher dass die Verantwortlichen bei D1 noch keines der "abgeschnittenen" Payray-Fenster zu sehen bekommen haben.


----------



## Falk (29 August 2005)

Wut schrieb:
			
		

> ... [zurückgezogen] ...



Genau das ist es ja, was mich wundert......

Aus meiner Sicht besteht zwischen den Angeboten, die mit "payray" oder "shortpay" abgerechnet werden, keinen Unterschied. (Es sind nämlich keine, weil man selbst beim sehr genauen Hinsehen nur erfährt, daß "tierheime", "schützengilden" oder "kazaa" 300Euro/Monat kosten.)

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Nun stehen hier ja inzwischen hunderte Beiträge über shortpay/global netcom (und werden gewiss duch Suchmaschinen indiziert).
> 
> Durch die kostenlose Beratung hier konnte Shortpay auch schon ordentlich nachbessern.
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied ist sehr groß. Bei MP bekommt der Abokunde bei JEDER Verlängerung eine InfoSMS über die Verlängerung des Abos. (Inkl. Angabe des Preises). 

MfG Andreas


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Bei MP bekommt der Abokunde bei JEDER Verlängerung eine InfoSMS über die Verlängerung des Abos. (Inkl. Angabe des Preises).
> 
> MfG Andreas


Gibt es diese Info (ggf. in Form einer kompletten, illustrierten "Produktbeschreibung") auch zum Download?


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So etwas könnte man produzieren.
Für das Handypay in der Nichtabo-Variante (gibt es ja schon etwas länger) kann man das auf der Seite anschauen (ganz unten):
http://www.mainpean.de/v3/content/main.php?menu=produkte_zahlungssysteme&lang=de#

MfG Andreas


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> So etwas könnte man produzieren.


Das wäre gut, zumindest ich werde sicher darauf wieder zurück kommen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 August 2005)

Anonymous(Andreas) schrieb:
			
		

> So etwas könnte man produzieren.



Na denn: Wohl auf, an's Werk.

MfG
L.


----------



## Falk (29 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Falk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhh.... Welche Verlängerung? 


> "Das Vertragsverhältnis über die Inanspruchnahme der als Abonnements ausgestalteten Dienste besteht auf unbestimmte Zeit"




Der beantwortet aber nicht meine obige Frage. 
Jaja, ich weiß, daß MP keinen Einfluß auf den Inhalt der Angebote hat. Aber *ein einziges* Beispiel für eine erbrachte Leistung/Ware und den Preis würde mich schon interessieren. (kazaa-X 9.98/Monat betrachte ich nicht als ein solches).

Falk


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Bei MP bekommt der Abokunde bei JEDER Verlängerung eine InfoSMS über die Verlängerung des Abos. (Inkl. Angabe des Preises).


...dann ist die Darstellung auf dem Web von Mainpean schon überholt.


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

Es gibt 2 verschiedene Handypaymodelle


Eines Minutenbeschränkt und eines halt dann im Abo


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> M.D. ist ein Mainpean Kunde - kein Shortpay.
> 
> Bei den Fakten bleiben !


Da würde mich doch interessieren, wie es dazu kommen konnte...
Im ehemaligen GN-Hausforum hatte M.D. mal seinen ganz eigenen Bereich in dem er moderieren und die Axt im Walde spielen konnte. Mir schien es immer, als ob man mit dem Münchner sprichwörtlich ein Kopf und ein A... sei. Woher der Gesinnungswandel?



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Der Unterschied ist sehr groß. Bei MP bekommt der Abokunde bei JEDER Verlängerung eine InfoSMS über die Verlängerung des Abos. (Inkl. Angabe des Preises).


Darum ging es Falk aber gar nicht. *Vor* dem Vertragsschluss hat sich das Layout erstaunlich an Shortpay angepasst. Auch die SMS mit der PIN oder TAN oder was immer dieser Code tatsächlich ist, hat man von lästigem Ballast befreit. Konnte man früher noch lesen, wem man wieviel in den ... pustet, liest man heute genau davon nichts mehr. Netter Service, wenn man wenigstens nach Abschluss des Abos regelmäßig erfährt, wieviel man denn nun löhnen darf. Nein, da ist man wirklich nicht kleinlich. Könnte man nicht sinnvolle Informationen in der SMS unterbringen? Ach nee, am Ende käme noch ein Kunde auf die Idee, das schöne Abo zu kündigen... Weil er plötzlich wüsste, wo und wie das geht...
Sorry, aber dieser Evolutionsprozess, den Payray und MP mit Handypay in den letzten Monaten durchgemacht haben, stinkt so dermaßen...


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Woher der Gesinnungswandel?


Schätze mal, die Zeiten ändern sich für manch´ einen.


----------



## Wembley (29 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Woher der Gesinnungswandel?



Weil möglicherweise das ganze Projekt auf dem Spiel stand (man darf nicht vergessen, dass es MD in den letzten Tagen vor der Sperrung ziemlich toll trieb) und vielleicht GN von einem oder mehreren Partnern vor folgende Wahl gestellt wurde: *WIR* oder *ER*. 

Dass jener MD bei gewissen Partnern einen ganz "tiefen" Eindruck hinterlassen haben muss, zeigte die schnelle Reaktion Shortpays letzte Nacht. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Dass jener MD bei gewissen Partnern einen ganz "tiefen" Eindruck hinterlassen haben muss, zeigte die schnelle Reaktion Shortpays letzte Nacht.


Der war doch sauer, weil man bei GN die letzten Auszahlungen eingefroren hatte. Da hat er sich in den einschlägigen Foren ziemlich Luft gemacht über seinen alten Freund FD. Aber scheinbar kann man darüber hinwegsehen, wenn´s ums liebe Geld geht.

In guten alten Dialerzeiten war da bei MP etwas ähnliches, oder? Ich meine mich entsinnen zu können, dass man keine Geschäfte mehr mit *[...]* machen wollte, weil sein Müllseitenimperium zu abenteuerlichen Stornoquoten geführt hat. Geld stinkt halt nicht...

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - 

modaction.sep_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 August 2005)

@ Andreas

ist das Handypayment von Mainpean eigentlich auch für Kunden bei T-Mobile verfügbar? Irgendwie komme ich da nicht rein.


----------



## Wembley (31 August 2005)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> @ Andreas
> 
> ist das Handypayment von Mainpean eigentlich auch für Kunden bei T-Mobile verfügbar? Irgendwie komme ich da nicht rein.



Einmal darf geraten werden, warum er nicht antwortet.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (31 August 2005)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte. Kunden von T-Mobile genießen derzeit eine Zeit geringer Versuchungen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

auf www......de steht im unteren teil auch t-mobile drin.

_url gelöscht , siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 September 2005)

gestresster gast schrieb:
			
		

> auf www.****.de steht im unteren teil auch t-mobile drin.


Das kann schon mal passieren, ist eigentlich nicht weiter von Bedeutung, wenn die T-Com nicht in eigenem Recht dagegen vorgeht. Lustig hingegen empfinde ich den Disclaimer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2005)

das ist aber auch lustig... M kämpft gegen die "Brain Brothers". Oder phischen die BB's via MD?
Lieber M, bist Du wirklich Kunde von C*&C*?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2005)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> . Lustig hingegen empfinde ich den Disclaimer.



Für den man schon heftig scrollen muß...


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

muss man sich da nun sorgen über eine hohe handy-rechnung machen wenn man als t-mobile-kunde unbedacht auf diese seite gelangt ist und in der annahme dass es sich um einen Ford-Club handelt da seine handy-nummer gegeben hat? :x 

hab zwar gelesen dass t-mobile alle möglichen abrechnungen dieser art untersagt. (kann man das so sagen?)
aber dem ganzen trau ich nicht ganz. :-? 

der gestresste gast

PS: sorry dass ich den link nich unkenntlich gemacht habe. mach ich beim nächsten dann wieder.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

man soll sich angeblich auf www.m......n.de/handy seine abos verwalten können. Und was steht da wieder tolles?



> *Diese Seite steht Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen zur Verfügung!*
> 
> Wenn Ihr Mobilfunknetzbetreiber nicht T-Mobile/D1 ist, können Sie Ihre Abos bei unserem Servicepartner www.pxxxxy.de verwalten und kündigen.
> 
> Aus technischen Gründen stehen T-Mobile Kunden vorrübergehend keine Abos zur Verfügung. Bestehende Abos wurde beendet, eine Kündigung Ihrerseits ist nicht erforderlich.


heisst dass ich brauch als t-mobile-kunde nix zu machen?

wenn man aber auf der angegebenen adresse unter Endkunden sich versucht ein "vergessenes" (nie zugesandtes) Passwort zu bekommen erscheint bei eingabe der mobil-nummer nur



> Der Benutzername bzw. die MSISDN ist nicht bekannt.


also wurde man als t-mobile-kunde nie registriert?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 September 2005)

gestresster gast schrieb:
			
		

> also wurde man als t-mobile-kunde nie registriert?


Scheint so zu sein, hattest Du denn keine Fehlermeldungen bekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> gestresster gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein es kam keine fehlermeldung.
man konnte sich dann aber trotzdem in die seite einloggen für die man die handynummer angegeben hat. 
aber da kam dann statt des Ford-Clubs eine seite mit erotik, p2p, usw. 
auch teil des Forums (also das aus dem screenshot einige beiträge weiter oben)
das ist ja was mich verwundert. 
also gibt es für die angegebene nummer kein passwort. 
woraus man schliessen könnte dass es nie einen zugang gibt. 
nun kann ich da nur von t-mobile-kunden ausgehen.
ich schätz mal bei anderen Mobilfunkanbietern sieht es da nicht so gut aus.  :roll:


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2005)

gestresster gast schrieb:
			
		

> also gibt es für die angegebene nummer kein passwort.


Du behauptest also, dass Du für M.D.´s Seite zwar Deine D1 Handynummer eingegeben, aber keinen Code vie MP/Midray bekommen hattest. Trotzdem konntest Du (angeblich) den Inhalt aufrufen.

Wie war das nochmal? Du hast Deine Handynummer in das Fenster eingegeben und dann öffnete sich sogleich der Inhalt, oder wie?


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

@radical
nein nicht so.

so hier wars:
wollte auf besagte seite, da ich einen ford-club in meiner nähe suche. da kam mir die seite gelegen. es störte mich auch nicht dass ich mich da mit einem kostenlosen code einloggen müsste. warum auch ist ja kostenlos. :roll: 

Erste SMS:


> Ihr PIN lautet xxxxx.
> Geben Sie diese im
> angezeigten
> Webformularein, um
> ...



also hab ich den PIN eingegeben.

kurz darauf kommt die zweite SMS:


> Ihre TicketNr. lautet
> xxxxx. Benutzen Sie
> diese, um zum Inhalt
> der Webseite zu
> ...



das gemacht und dann kam ich auf die seite wo ich hinwollte. 
war natürlich nicht das was ich mir eigentlich erhofft habe.

http://hpxxx.service-xxx.xx/?account=kazaa-4&tarif=112&theme=style7&test=999test&userlogin=1
das ist die seite wo ich am ende rauskomme.

in keiner SMS steht etwas von kosten und nirgendwo etwas von wegen wann sich ein solches Abo wiederholt. 
es sind auch keine weiteren sms bei mir angekommen.

auf der Seite wo ich rausgekommen bin steht im Impressum:
Uxxxxxxx Bxxxxx GmbH und Co. KG
Sxxxxxxxxxxxstr. 5
8xxxx Mxxxxxx

Telefon: +49 xx xxxxxxxx
Telefax: +49 xx xxxxxxxx
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.xmx.xx

Da ich mich nun etwas hier in eurem forum belesen habe (der 36-Seiten-Thread war seeeeehr lang) scheint es mir vorzukommen dass T-Mobile-Kunden nicht abkassiert werden.

ich werde mich morgen mit t-mobile deswegen in verbindung setzen.

gruß und gute nacht 
der gestresste Gast


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

hallo,
ich habe mit selbiger firma auch ein problem und hoffe, hier kann mir jemand helfen.
ich habe also da mehr oder weniger freiwillig meine handynummer hergegeben ^^, meine sms bekommen wo dann steht "Dadurch aktivieren sie ihren zugang 4.00 Eur im TAgesabo". ich fürchte, daraus schließen zu müssen, dass ich nun 4.00 € pro tag zahlen muss  :-? 

nun wollte ich das abo kümmern und folgte, wie schon andere in posts weiter oben, der beschreibung in meiner zweiten sms "... UNter www.maxxpexx.xx/handy können sie ihre abos verwalten". dort wird man bekanntlich auf die seite "www.paxrax.de" umgeleitet. und nun, dort im endkundenbereich kann ich mich nicht einloggen um mein abo zu stornieren, weil meine vorwahl "0650" nicht wählbar ist (im dropdownmenü). anscheinend ist diese seite für deutsche handys. was soll ich tun? habe heute mail an paxrax geschrieben, bin aber mittlerweile skeptisch, ob ich von dieser seite hilfe erwarten kann (antwort kam noch keine)
vielen dank im vorraus 
mfg
simon


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> weil meine vorwahl "0650" nicht wählbar ist (im dropdownmenü)


Wo lebst Du? Die Angebote und demzufolge auch die Abrechnung sollte eigentlich nur für deutsche Kunden gelten. In anderen Ländern (so das Bezahlsystem dort überhaupt angeboten wird) würden andere Fenster mit den dortigen Mobilfunkanbietern eingeblendet werden.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

ja sollte man meinen.
ich lebe jedenfalls in österreich/wien. hab schon versucht eine etwaige österreichische stelle, tochterfirma etc ausfindig zu machen, scheint aber nichts zu geben  :cry:


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2005)

...dann frage doch mal bei Mainpean an.


----------



## gestresster gast (12 September 2005)

einfach bei mainpean anfragen.

hab auch post bekommen von denen. 


```
Hallo,
 
Aus technischen Gründen stehen T-Mobile Kunden vorrübergehend keine Abos zur
Verfügung. Bestehende Abos wurde beendet, eine Kündigung Ihrerseits ist
nicht erforderlich. Es werden also keine Folgebuchungen vorgenommen.
 
mfg
C.Keßel
mainpean gmbh


> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> Von: [email][email protected][/email] [mailto:[email protected]] 
> Gesendet: Montag, 12. September 2005 00:37
> An: [email][email protected][/email]
> Betreff: anfrage
> 
> 
> hallo,
> ich wollte mich auf der seite [url]www.xord-xeam-xalle-xaale.xx[/url] 
> einloggen, da ich nach einem Ford-club in meiner nähe gesucht 
> habe. und mir wurde wurde eine sms mit einem pin zugesandt. 
> leider bemerkte ich zu spät (auch aufgrund des eher 
> schlechten seitenlayouts) dass man dabei auf ein Handy-Abo 
> angewiesen ist, was mir keineswegs gefällt. ich bin 
> T-Mobile-kunde. sollte es nun zu einem solchen abo gekommen 
> sein bitte ich sie dringlichst dieses ihrerseits dieses zu 
> kündigen, da ich keine möglichkeit auf der seite sehe dieses 
> von meiner seite aus zu kündigen.
> 
> 
> -- 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> [email][email protected][/email]
> mailto:[email protected]
> 
>
```

und eine SMS mit einem inhalt vonwegen heute noch 10 euro und morgen schon 20 gabs auch nie. scheint als wäre T-Mobile in der sache der einzigste Movilfunkanbieter der sich konsequent dagegen wehrt.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

gestresster gast schrieb:
			
		

> scheint als wäre T-Mobile in der sache der einzigste Movilfunkanbieter der sich konsequent dagegen wehrt.


Wehren ist ja gar nicht nötig , einfach nicht mitmachen.

Scheint (hoffentlich), dass bei T-Mobile die Vernunft Einzug hält und beim Abwägen zwischen kurzfristigen 
Zusatzeinnahmen und mittel-langfristigem Ärger  und Vergiften eines Zukunftsmarkts 
die langfristige Perspektive wichtiger zu sein scheint. 

cp


----------



## dvill (12 September 2005)

gestresster gast schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> Hallo,
> 
> Aus technischen Gründen stehen T-Mobile Kunden vorrübergehend keine Abos zur Verfügung.
> ```


Technische Gründe?

Was hat die Technik damit zu tun, wenn T-Mobile das positive Kundenverhältnis nicht durch die Abrechnung fragwürdiger Dienste schädigen will?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (12 September 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich habe mit selbiger firma auch ein problem und hoffe, hier kann mir jemand helfen.
> ich habe also da mehr oder weniger freiwillig meine handynummer hergegeben ^^, meine sms bekommen wo dann steht "Dadurch aktivieren sie ihren zugang 4.00 Eur im TAgesabo". ich fürchte, daraus schließen zu müssen, dass ich nun 4.00 € pro tag zahlen muss  :-?
> 
> ...



Na, super, der erste Handypay-Fall in Österreich.

Also irreführend ist da einiges. Klickt man auf "Abonnoment" beenden, öffnet sich das schon in Deutschland bekannte Fenster, dass man auf pa*ra*.de sein Abo kündigen kann. Ist halt ein Problem, wenn dann dort nur deutsche Handynummern angeführt sind.

Mittlerweile hat MP under der Adresse w*w.ma*np*an.de/handy folgenden Text stehen:



> Kunden aus Österreich und Schweiz können jederzeit und kostenlos durch Senden einer Stop-SMS kündigen. Einfach auf eine der Nachrichten mit dem Text "stop" anworten.



Hilft hoffentlich fürs erste.

P.S.: Die "Rufnummernabfrage" ist für Ö noch sinnloser als für Deutschland. Da gilt nämlich für alle Anbieter der selbe Preis: z.B. 4 Euro im Abo.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

> Kunden aus Österreich und Schweiz können jederzeit und kostenlos durch Senden einer Stop-SMS kündigen. Einfach auf eine der Nachrichten mit dem Text "stop" anworten


Seit wann ist eine SMS kostenlos? Oder ist das eine "zahlt Empfänger SMS" ? 

cp

PS: Frage eines  SMS-Muffel


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile hat MP under der Adresse w*w.ma*np*an.de/handy folgenden Text stehen:
> 
> 
> 
> > Kunden aus Österreich und Schweiz können jederzeit und kostenlos durch Senden einer Stop-SMS kündigen. Einfach auf eine der Nachrichten mit dem Text "stop" anworten.


Heute morgen stand das noch nicht da.


----------



## Wembley (12 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist eine SMS kostenlos? Oder ist das eine "zahlt Empfänger SMS" ?
> 
> cp
> 
> PS: Frage eines  SMS-Muffel


Möglich, dass die SMS zur Anbahnung des Geschäfts und auch zur Stornierung kostenlos sind. Das wäre dann Teil des "Gesamtpakets", das man mit den Mobilfunkanbietern ausgehandelt hat. Schließlich gibt es ja viel zu verdienen. Aber das ist nur eine Denkvariante. Wissen tu ich es nicht. 

Abgesehen davon, dass man sehr hellhörig sein muss, wenn im Dunstkreis von MP das Wort "kostenlos" verwendet wird. Vielleicht verstehen die unter "kostenlos", dass man keine Mehrwertgebühren bezahlen muss, sondern nur die üblichen.   


> Heute Morgen stand das noch nicht da.


Das glaube ich dir aufs Wort.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (12 September 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon, dass man sehr hellhörig sein muss, wenn im Dunstkreis von MP das Wort "kostenlos" verwendet wird. Vielleicht verstehen die unter "kostenlos", dass man keine Mehrwertgebühren bezahlen muss, sondern nur die üblichen.


Oder MP betrachtet den Begriff "kostenlos" nur aus dem eigenen Blickwinkel. In diesem Fall wäre die SMS für MP kostenlos, nicht für denjenigen der kündigen möchte. 

Also lieber gaaaaaaanz vorsichtig sein mit dem, was MP unter "kostenlos" versteht.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## BenTigger (13 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> gestresster gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen, die Technik dahinter ist nicht sicher genug, damit keiner ungewollt mit derartigen Kosten bedacht wird und deswegen verzichtet T-Mobile dauf den Einsatz dieser Technik


----------

